# Cockatiel weight fluctuation



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

What's the normal range of weight fluctuation? Buttercup was 92g recently and today she's just 89g. Is that normal or is she losing?


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

That sounds okay to me. You may have weighed her at different times of the day, so the amount of food in her crop could have made a difference to her weight


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah I was wondering about that. I'm still having trouble with her skipping eating because she wants to be on me all the time. She will eat one seed or pellet and then run back to me so I'll put her back with her food and she'll do it again..and again... She does eat eventually but geez.. Lol thanks for your help


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try having her food out near you and eat at the same time. Then she's eating with you, which tiels like to do and not being put back in the cage, which she may see as negative.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

She definitely did have a problem eating in here cage before but now I have Darla inside too (different cage but nearby) she will eat in there no problem lol. Darla however only weighs 83g, and the vet said she's on the chubby side. Makes no sense to me as she looks the same size as buttercup, if not bigger, but buttercup is 92 on a some days? I'm yet to weigh them today, it's all a mystery to me lol I never know what they're gonna weigh until I put them on the scale, I'm awful at estimating.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

How much do your tiels weigh? I've heard of some being 120g! Or even in the 60's. I feel like Darla at 83 is light


----------

